# documentation for CIC wearing the highland dress



## Excolis (20 Oct 2009)

i know its out there, but i cant find it anywhere.. does anyone have the link to the CATO or the QR&O stating that CIC officers can wear the highland uniform?

ive looked all over and cant find it

someone help please


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Oct 2009)

armoured soon said:
			
		

> i know its out there, but i cant find it anywhere.. does anyone have the link to the CATO or the QR&O stating that CIC officers can wear the highland uniform?
> 
> ive looked all over and cant find it
> 
> someone help please



CATOs don't touch on CIC officers' dress.  That's covered by the Canadian Forces Dress Instructions.

I can't think of very many circumstances in which a CIC officer would wear a highland uniform.  All that comes immediately to mind is if playing in a pipes and drums band.  The CIC is a branch, so CIC officers wear the accoutrements of that branch even if they are serving in a cadet unit that is affiliated with a different branch or regiment.  In other words, the cadets in an army cadet corps might wear highland accoutrements because the corps is affiliated with a highland regiment, but the officers would still wear CIC accoutrements because they are members of the CIC branch, not the highland regiment.


----------



## rwgill (22 Oct 2009)

For reference:



			
				CFP 265 said:
			
		

> At the request of the affiliated regimental
> commander and with the approval of the area
> commander, Cadet Instructor Cadre (CIC) officers
> serving with kilted cadet corps may be authorized to
> ...


----------

